
Ask HN: How would you handle an E.T. signal with a 95 year latency? - hoodoof
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;08&#x2F;29&#x2F;et-is-that-you-astronomers-detect-intriguing-signal-95-light-years-away&#x2F;<p>ack&#x2F;nak ain&#x27;t going to cut it.
======
andriesm
Simply keep repeating the reply message payload until the next message payload
comes in from the ETs.

E.g. Earth receives the message: "How are you".

Then we send back in a nob-stop loop the message "We are fine. how's the
weather?"

95 years later the aliens receive our message and immediately fires back their
response "Great weather, here are some technologies that we think you may find
useful"

However this message still needs another 95 years to travel to earth...

Thus we keep repeating our "We are fine, hows the weather?" message until 190
years later until their next message reaches us, at which point we can reply
with

"Thank you for the tech, however it is about 200 years to late to be useful,
nonetheless culturally interesting. Here's a Rick Roll in return."

~~~
forgottenacc56
Latency is a bitch.

